# Hook up iMac to a stereo system(which has the basic "red and white" connectors)



## Mario8672 (Dec 18, 2006)

I want to connect my iMac (the one in my sig) to my stereo receiver(so that all audio coming from my iMac goes to the stereo's speakers). The stereo system has these kind of connectors...





and





What kind of adapters would I need for this job? (my iMac has the standard computer speaker input and a headphone input)

thanks a lot!


----------



## symphonix (Dec 18, 2006)

Those connectors are known as "RCA" connectors.

The audio-out port on the back of the iMac is called a 3.5 mm (1/8") stereo minijack.

You should be able to get a mini-jack to 2x RCA lead just about *anywhere*.


----------



## Mario8672 (Dec 18, 2006)

symphonix said:


> Those connectors are known as "RCA" connectors.
> 
> The audio-out port on the back of the iMac is called a 3.5 mm (1/8") stereo minijack.
> 
> You should be able to get a mini-jack to 2x RCA lead just about *anywhere*.


What would be a normal price for something like this? (with a rather LONG cable)


----------



## simbalala (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.radioshack.com/family/in...ble+Type/Y-adapters&fbn=Cable+type/Y-adapters

You can always buy an extra cable as an extender if you need very long. That would be an 1/8" plug to an 1/8" jack.


----------



## Mario8672 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ah, I see. I know Monster Cables are top quality, are there any cheaper brands of the same cable? Or are they all roughly around $30-$55?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 18, 2006)

Monster cables are OK quality, but nowhere close to 'top', whatever that is...
How about a 1.5 meter RCA pair for $1499.00 !
http://www.avhifi.com/asp/prodtype....ecor=1&SearchFor=&PT_ID=1&PT_MasterCategory=n

Here's a company that has a variety of price ranges, and most anything you can imagine for A-V hookups - and prices for the ordinary mortal 
http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&SO=2&&DID=7&CATID=34&ObjectGroup_ID=80


----------



## Mario8672 (Dec 18, 2006)

Smells good to me


----------



## symphonix (Dec 18, 2006)

The one I use cost me $3 from a local discount store.

Monster are basically a company that sell overpriced products with marketing nonsense about "gold-plated titanium platinum with transhelical fitment". As long as the cable uses the right guage of wire and the right materials for the connectors, the quality will not be any different between the Monster cable and the $3 cable. And yes, those cheap Chinese ones are actually made correctly.


----------



## simbalala (Dec 19, 2006)

That's correct. I was surprised to find so much Monster Cable stuff on Radio Shack but I guess they're a high profit item. I linked them because they have lots of stores and in the stores you can (or used to be able to) find the inexpensive stuff. I should have said that in my original post.

Monster is a scam on the naïve.


----------

